# faire ses gammes



## Anaiss

Salut,
j'espère que quelqu'un pourra m'aider avec cette phrase...

"Les dix-sept filles sélectionnées se perfectionnent sur place alors que le dix garçons *font leurs gammes* dans un autre centre.."

Peut-être un equivalent de "*s'entraîner*"?
"_Si allenano", "Fanno i loro esercizi_"?

Merci.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Faire ses gammes, c' est s'exercer pour développer une technique ou un savoir-faire dans un domaine particulier .... C'est aussi ce que l'on doit faire son apprentissage d'un métier.


----------



## Anaiss

Merci!
Può assomigliare all'italiano "fare gavetta"?


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Anaiss said:


> Merci!
> ... "fare gavetta"?


 
Mi dispiace ma non sono familiare co questa espressione italiana.


----------



## Necsus

Letteralmente credo che equivalga a _'fare le scale (musicali)'_, per imparare a suonare uno strumento.
_Fare la gavetta_ invece dovrebbe essere qualcosa del tipo _passer par toutes les étapes_. I due significati non mi sembrano lontanissimi, comunque.


----------



## Anaiss

Grazie mille  



> BenVitale
> 
> Mi dispiace ma non sono familiare co questa espressione italiana.


Nessun problema, mi riferivo anche ad eventuali madrelingua.


----------



## brian

La discussione off-topic su _essere familiare con/être familier avec _è stata spostata QUI. Grazie.

Brian
Mod


----------



## enzoselvaggi

Appunto, les gammes e gavetta sono dissimili

gammes, sarebbe scale o arpeggi 


bellissimo il francese per quant'e' compatto!


----------

